
Best Essential Rules to Follow When Designing a Logo - shahzadvu
http://guidesigner.net/art-directing/best-essential-rules-to-follow-when-designing-a-logo/
======
antidaily
Pretty basic. Anyone who could benefit from a tip such as "don't use Comic
Sans" has no business designing a logo.

